# Pictures!



## Acheron (Aug 2, 2006)

For a mare who has never set up before, and a friend behind the camera, at least I got something!

Just wanted to share!







And the angle is better on this one, but the stack not as good...


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 2, 2006)

She is so adorable!!!



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

shes beautiful!! i have a friend with a stallion from the same bloodline and you can see how much they resemble each other.


----------



## Acheron (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you both!

How do I teach her to park out a bit in back?

Also, of course she's reaching for the treat with her lip, but it either makes her look a bit parrot mouthed, or she IS a bit parrot mouthed- I'll go look through more pics and see which it is...

If she IS just reaching (she uses that upper lip all the time like Mr. Ed...) how can I work on her NOT doing that?


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2006)

> How do I teach her to park out a bit in back?


How nice of you to ask because this just happens to be my full time hobby lately :lol:.

Get a regular barn halter (dont start with a rolled halter) and lead. You will need grass or a treat, i dont use hay bc my horses will do nothing for hay they couldnt care less. But say 'set them up' and work on getting the back feet in the right spot (dont show the treat yet). Then get the treat out and i say 'stretch' and start baiting her forward with the treat untill she gets parked out a bit. If she moves her back hooves i would yank the lead and back her up then start all over agian. This has never taken more then 5 or 10 minutes for the horse to pick up on, eventually they learn not to move there back legs when i show them the treat.

With royal i have him to the point where i can say stretch and pull his lead and he will start parking himself out untill i ask him to stop. 5 or 10 minutes each day and you will be ready to set. Then get the neck up and out and i try to angle the nose down a bit for just a little arch but you can just get the neck up and out you will be set.

But training them that way can teach them to 'mouth' or 'get lippy' like you said she is. If that lip gets going or they start turing there head i yank the lead rope and they will jerk there head away a little bit. I dont give the treat unless they have there head pretty and still with not lipping. Royal does this really bad and i just recently started doing this and its fixing itself already



:


----------



## Acheron (Aug 2, 2006)

Makes sense, we just used this halter to take some pretty pics!

I was having trouble, because once I got her hind feet planted, she would NOT come forward for the treat, she was just planted....but we will work on it.

She was very good about setting up her front feet- and after doing it manually a couple of times, when I started walking towards her shoulder she'd move the foot for me. I swear, she's smarter than the horses...

Grass-- thats the green stuff, right?? Wish we had some around here, we're in the desert- ugg....but I can get some hay and use that, it's a treat for her she usually eats cubes...might work...I was using a pinch of grain... could have also helped the "lippy" look I guess...

Your gelding is gorgeous, I have been watching his pictures you have posted.



:


----------



## crponies (Aug 2, 2006)

She certainly is a pretty girl. Good luck with teaching her to park. I have at least one I want to teach that to just for fun because I think it will really suit his build.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 2, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Michelle hello and welcome :saludando:

Your mare is a VERY pretty gal.. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I just love that unusual marking down her leg and she is standing "just right" for classic classes



:

Now if you would want to show her as a modern you would need to teach her to stretch out, but if not personally I would not even train her to stretch. Once they learn that, I have found they like to stand that way for you all the time. Had a black Shetland gelding when I was young and he would naturally stretch no matter where he was-maybe he felt better stretched...



: It looked pretty, but I had many judges who asked me to square him up and I had a heck of a time keeping him that way....



:

Thanks for posting her picture, she is beautiful and good luck with her!

My best,

Jenny


----------



## Acheron (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh interesting-

Well, then I guess I need to ask, "what type is she?"


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Aug 3, 2006)

If this ends up a double post, I apologize. My country-bumpkin server keeps dumping me today.

Pretty girl! And I love your halter. Is that a matching nose & brow band? Really neato.

We use candy and cellophane to bait. Green starlight mints and candy corn are our favs (mine & the horses, gotta have my sugar fix too). I use only cellophane if they start getting mouthy. I don't use anything but my voice and scratches as a reward for teaching new things. The candy is strictly to give ears and neck, and is handed out very judiciously. Even hubby is trained now not to give them treats or even their feed until they give 'pretty ears'.

I had a friend who shows APHA teach me how to pose the ponies. Her method has worked well for us. The off hind is their 'whoa' leg, and they aren't allowed to move it until I cluck at them. That's the hardest step to teach. Once they've got that, the rest is cake. After the 'whoa leg', I teach 'pretty ears' (enforcing the 'whoa' leg). I don't worry about the neck yet. I just want them to give ears without moving the off hind. Then using slight pressure in different directions on the halter/chin chain, I get them to square up the other 3 legs one at a time (our cue is 'step'); near hind, off front, near front. Once they've got that down, I teach them to 'stretch', but I don't like a lot of stretching or parking for mine, just a bit. Once they are steady at that, I start on the neck, sort of enhancing the 'pretty ears'. It sounds complicated, but like Leeana said, they pick up on it very quickly if you are consistant with the cues. I don't drill this over and over. Once they've got it down, a few minutes once or twice a week is all we work on it.

Have fun with that mare; she looks like she'll be just groovy to work with.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 3, 2006)

She is a classic shetland just judging from her look, i really dont think that be looking at her i see any hackney blood in her.

You would show her in the Classic division, but if she were mine i think she would look nice Foundation. Just have to send in her papers and application and $10. I'm planning doing this for my gelding who qualifies for foundation, from the look of her i think she would but i could be wrong.

Most of the classics i've seen are parked out just a bit more then that, but like they said its whatever suites there build. If she were mine i would move her back legs back about 2 or 3 hoof lengths and show her parked there.

What i do is get infront of a window and practice so i can see what they look like.

She is sooo very pretty!



:


----------



## Acheron (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi- she is NOT foundation eligible, she has Hackney blood and "B" papers.

So classic I guess it is.... ;-)


----------



## kaykay (Aug 3, 2006)

michelle B division ponies cannot show A division Classic. You will have to show her modern or modern pleasure. If she was mine i would show her modern pleasure


----------



## Acheron (Aug 4, 2006)

kaykay said:


> michelle B division ponies cannot show A division Classic. You will have to show her modern or modern pleasure. If she was mine i would show her modern pleasure


OOPS! Well, thanks! I guess Modern Pleasure it is! Of course, she'll probably be doing mostly pinto shows for the first part anyways...

Now I know why someone said it can be a curse to have a classic looking B pony..... :new_shocked:

She might not have the action or refinement for even Modern Pleasure...but I am still learning, so imput is always appreciated!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2006)

oh i think she will be fine as modern pleasure. modern pleasure horses dont have the padded shoes etc. heres patches. we showed her modern pleasure for 3 years and she did great. shes a B division pony. she has beautiful natural movement






patches in liberty


----------



## Acheron (Aug 4, 2006)

Kaykay,

She's beautiful. You know, the funny thing is I had an A papered mare years back who was more refined and had more action that this B mare...

Maybe she just needs to be cleaned up and in show shape to look the same!

I have some grooming questions that are kinda mini/shetland related. I think I'll start a new thread, though.

Thanks!


----------



## runamuk (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is my tip............I learned from my years working with arab and miniature breeders that asking for ears and neck whenever you work with them is the fastest way. I rarely use treats but do crinkle celophane



: and my horses are expected to greet me with pretty ears and necks even in the pasture when coming up for scratches. It becomes second nature to just always expect pretty looks and you will then spend alot less time doing any formal drills. My little mare will stand up and show in the middle of the field just for attention (she has never really been shown only a couple local shows) and my gelding came from a breeder who teaches ears and neck from birth so he has always shown just because. For setting legs I treat mini's or ponies just like a big horse and ask them to place leg's off of halter cues and my body...if they have real difficulty I use my dressage whip to touch the leg I want moved



: I don't believe in hand stacking horses of any size (just my thing). Most of all make it fun



:


----------

